

German intel claim PGP & SSH deciphering depending on encryption type & quality - liotier
http://serendipity.ruwenzori.net/index.php/2013/06/15/german-intelligence-agencies-claim-pgp-ssh-deciphering-capability-depending-on-the-type-and-quality-of-the-encryption

======
Genmutant
They don't claim that they can crack PGP and SSH. They claim that they can
crack some encryption, if it is weak. Which is quite obvious and not news or
interesting.

